# Profibus über Stromschienensystem



## eloboys (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand Profibus über ein Stromschienensystem betrieben?
Wir haben vor über ein Stromschienensystem einzelne Formenträgerwagen an einer Ovalbandanlage mit Profibus DP anzusprechen bzw. zu steuern. 
Muss der jeweilige Teilnehmer immer im Eingriff bleiben oder kann er sich auch entfernen?
Vielleicht hat ja schon mal jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
das finde ich auch interessant, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das soetwas funktionieren soll, denn unter Stromschienen stelle ich mir soetwas wie bei Demag Hebezügen vor, und da ist ja Leitungsführung nach Profibusnorm nicht gewährleistet, und die Kontaktabnehmer???
Bei ASI könnte ich mir das schon besser vorstellen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2005)

z.Bsp. guckst du hier http://www.stahltronic.de/slb/slb4.pdf

oder hier: http://www.vahleinc.com/products/VahlePowercom.html


----------



## sps-concept (4 Mai 2005)

*Schiene*

Hallo,

hab sowas gemacht mit Vahle-Schiene und Power-Rail-Booster. Kann man aber nur bis 500KBit fahren. Falls man den Rest dadurch nicht ausbremsen will/darf, müsste man für diesen Strang einen Profibus-CP als Anschaltung verwenden.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das könnte auch mit WLAN oder Funkm gelöst werden,
z. B. mit http://www.dataeagle.de/prodeagl.htm .

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## eloboys (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.
Die Anlage besteht bereits aus einem Vahle Stromschienen System.
@ Andre:  Vahle biete einen sogenannten POWERCOM an der laut Datenblatt 19,2 KBit/s Datenrate hat. Ist das der gemeinte oder gibt es noch ein besseres Produkt. Wir wollen ca. 2 Worte E/A pro Teilnehmer (8) austauschen. Ist das von der Geschwindigkeit noch vertretbar wenn ich damit  Formenträger schliessen möchte?


----------



## kolbendosierer (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

den Data-Eagle kann ich nur Empfehlen.
Haben wir an einem Verschiebewagen.


Gruß

Robert


----------



## sps-concept (6 Mai 2005)

*PowerRailBooster*

Hallo,

der Booster ist von Siemens. Das mit den 19,2K bei Vahle wird wohl irgendwie seriell sein und an den Enden auf Profibus umgesetzt. Wie gesagt, der von Siemens macht bis 500K. Kommt drauf an was laufen soll. Und der Preis spielt auch ne Rolle. Wenn man Pneumatikventile ansteuert wo die Zylinder gegen einen Anschlag fahren spricht nichts gegen eine langsame Übertragung. Soll positioniert werden gehts nich. Wenn die Verbindung natürlich so langsam ist würde ich dafür nen separaten Profibusstrang nehmen um den Rest nicht auszubremsen. Man weiss auch nie wie mal noch erweitert werden soll.

MfG
André Räppel


----------

